# Perfect Infusoria



## bouyobouy (Apr 9, 2009)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/b/2007/12/30/infusoria-culture.htm

ive tried this and it works amazingly well...no "starter culture" needed btw.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Great link, going to have to try that. I actually got a few danio fry that need feeding.


----------

